# It's The Season!



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, its starting to get extremely cold here in MD and was looking for some Airbrake Antifreeze advice. 

What brand do you recommend? Where to get it? etc. etc. 

:beer:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

X2 

Are you putting yours away at all or you gonna tough it out ?i should be doing my install next week so im gonna wanna use mine


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

dude, i'm driving mine to boise ID on the 26th! :laugh: --- i've been doing maintenance for the last month, trying to replace everything that i could for a worthy drive. 3,000 miles to the PNW! 

i emptied the water trap today and all it did was spray it everywhere  ricocheted from the cup to everywhere 

just want to know what brand everyone is using :thumbup:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

From what i've read, you can either add about a shot (1-2 oz.) of antifreeze to the tank or just do nothing. Either way you should be fine, you just might get a frozen valve in the morning. Everyone says after their cars warm up, the valves thaw out..


Not trying to thread jack, but, my car is going to be sitting for the next 2 weeks at least. I've got about 40 psi in the rear bags and the front is currently off the ground on jackstands. I've got the front bags at 30 psi. Is that safe for the bags? My car got hit in my apartment complex and i'm working on getting it fixed..


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Forgot to add, from researching there are two different kinds of brake antifreeze. One has alcohol, the other has a different additive but i forget the name. It's a little safer for seals and such, but i have no personal experience, just what i've read.


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

just go to a truckstop and get what they use. their trucks have the same stuff as us, just a lot bigger :laugh:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

if its on jacks you might as well air out the bags... this is coming from the "should i air out when i put it on a lift" thread... i've done my fair share of lift time without airing out with no problems but better be safe than sorry. 

thanks for the advice, do i add it just to the tank? i feel like i don't need to worry about it much since i have manual management, and 98% of my lines are inside the car. i also have a bad habit of warming the car up 15mins before i drive to work.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

jeremyz said:


> just go to a truckstop and get what they use. their trucks have the same stuff as us, just a lot bigger :laugh:


word. i'll do this on my day off.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Best of luck on the drive man !

Im afraid of this


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

wtf.

figured i need to stack up on emergency parts like unions and extra airlines for the trip. i'll be trekking for 3 days and will be only driving in the am to the afternoon... i won't risk the drive at night especially in this weather. 

i should be ok, the system has been nothing but flawless to me. :thumbup: i even stopped airing out overnight to not compress the bags in the cold --- i dont know if this helps but at least the bags stay intact.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

thats the result of not emptying the tank ,dont want that in your system over the winter

And best bet winter or summer is to have all those parts either way ,i made my self a plastic plano box with some tape ,few 6 inch lengths of line ,unions ,some other random fittings laying around and a small adjustable wrench .

Good to hear no flaws yet


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

with all the water that came out (spraying) today, i think i might have to do the emptying of the watertrap once a week. 

in some forums, i saw that some don't even run one which is odd to me. it's a necessity on all vw's i came across with on bags.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Just barely crack the water trap, dont twist it full open and it wont come spraying out. That or use a towel under it.

The more you use your compressor the more often you will need to drain the water trap.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

i have my water traps both on one line into the tank so what one does not catch the other should .i want to do 2 more for the opposite side .

Id say the once a week sounds good .if its easy to get and your back there do it more if alot comes out the one time a week it wont hurt


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> Just barely crack the water trap, dont twist it full open and it wont come spraying out. That or use a towel under it.
> 
> The more you use your compressor the more often you will need to drain the water trap.


no sh&t. but you know me... i have to fail first before i get the hang of it


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

is antifreeze necessary with manual paddle valves?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i don't even know to be honest.  but better be safe than sorry as stated. seeing that my paddles won't even stick due to it being placed by right by the vents.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

CRC Air Brake Anitfreeze same makers of Brakleen and MAF cleaner 

I put like 3/4ths of a quart in my tank, emptied out all the water and put a little in the water trap


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks mike. def appreciate the input... so in the trap and not the tank?


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

:thumbup: for the PNW


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

no I put 3/4ths of a quart in the tank, I never had a watertrap until a few months ago, emptied the tank of all the water and put the antifreeze in it. and I put a little bit in the water trap


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> is antifreeze necessary with manual paddle valves?


im also curious to know


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

First really cold night and my front valves were frozen (I think) Im curious as well for the antifreeze. I'll prob just end up getting some from a truck stop, but where is everyone putting it? In the tank or in the watercatch? 

I cant drive my car because of it my failed valves =(


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

from what ive read on other sites, the tank itself.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

nap83 said:


> from what ive read on other sites, the tank itself.


Thanks :beer: 
Thats what I thought as well but wasnt sure. 

Does doing this just assure the lines do not freeze? Or does it help prevent valves from freezing (like I think my fronts did) ?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

It prevents valves from freezing as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

that_guy_bry said:


> Best of luck on the drive man !
> 
> Im afraid of this


Is this a steel tank painted to look like aluminum?
I dont see rusty water like that from my Alum customers, only steel.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That's what i was wondering. It looks aluminum in the pictures, but that water is ruuuusty.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Retromini said:


> It prevents valves from freezing as well.


Excellent thank you :thumbup::beer:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

forgot to add that tank is steel and he hit it with ea grinder wheel


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

so is this a necessity or can i just empty the watertraps more often


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

last year in the MD winter I never put anti-freeze in my valves. Quite a few times they froze overnight. 
someone gave me advice to hit them with something metal to 'break' the frozen pieces. never really worked for me..but they seemed to thaw out after a few mins :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Kiddie Rose said:


> last year in the MD winter I never put anti-freeze in my valves. Quite a few times they froze overnight.
> someone gave me advice to hit them with something metal to 'break' the frozen pieces. never really worked for me..but they seemed to thaw out after a few mins :thumbup:


Has already happened to me twice in the last week! SMC valves... :/ Gonna just get a 12v heater and have it ready to be plugged in to my trunk adapter. 

But they did however thaw after a good 20-25 min of driving lol..


----------



## mike000 (Jun 21, 2008)

that_guy_bry said:


> Best of luck on the drive man !
> 
> Im afraid of this


that's frank west's tank. to the best of my knowledge it's just a clear coated steel tank. he told me he went a whole year without emptying it lol. it shows.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yup straight up hijacked it from his facebook too ..its ok tho i have an "i know frank west" sticker


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

one more thing to add to this thread. if your running 2 tanks, put antifreeze in both. this is my first winter with 2 and i learned the hard way lol. i put antifreeze in the easily accessible port which my rear valves happened to be tapped into. theyve been perfect. this morning my fronts were all screwy and that was the tank i didnt put the antifreeze in, i was hoping it would cycle through the system enough but i guess not:biggrinsanta:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks blue 

there are mornings (note that i leave for work around 7am sometimes earlier), when i turn the killswitch for the compressor after starting the car.. the compressor quickly turns on to fill the tank.. is this something that could strain the compressor as well when it's ridiculously cold (we had 15 degree temps here this week).. just want to make sure, so i could leave it off on cold start mornings..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I personally dont even run a killswitch on my car, and after 2.5 years ive never had an issue knock on wood, and thats driving everyday for the last 2 winters


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

seeing that half the problems associated with airride are compressors going toast  it was best to have it just in case haha. 

i'm glad to hear that you daily yours in the winter as well, this def boosts my confidence. :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait to daily on air, especially in the winter.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

MY **** is all messing up. Compressor line has a leak which drains my tank and 1 of the valves in my manifold has a small leak which airs out 1 rear bag. The compressor isn't filling the tank. This morning it took 15 minutes to get it to work right. I had to empty the tank completely, disconnect the compressor line from the water trap, turn the compressor on and then reconnect it while it was running in order for it to fill the tank :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

kris --- has this been addressed by will or viair or you doing this lone wolf?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nap83 said:


> kris --- has this been addressed by will or viair or you doing this lone wolf?


 I said something to Will about it and he said it should be covered under the 1yr warranty but that was it. 

I don't know wtf is going on but its very irritating when I'm trying to go somewhere and the stupid compressor wont put air in the tank. I try not to mess with the switches now that it's getting cold out. I have to figure out exactly where the leak is in the rear but Im pretty sure its in the manifold but it's hard to trouble shoot when its 30 degrees outside and I don't feel like freezing my ass off spraying soapy water everywhere. Luckily in 3 more weeks the car gets put in a garage and I start daily driving my VR


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

rabriolet said:


> I said something to Will about it and he said it should be covered under the 1yr warranty but that was it.
> 
> I don't know wtf is going on but its very irritating when I'm trying to go somewhere and the stupid compressor wont put air in the tank. I try not to mess with the switches now that it's getting cold out. I have to figure out exactly where the leak is in the rear but Im pretty sure its in the manifold but it's hard to trouble shoot when its 30 degrees outside and I don't feel like freezing my ass off spraying soapy water everywhere. Luckily in 3 more weeks the car gets put in a garage and I start daily driving my VR


 not as bad as mine not airing up or down in the front then when were driving it aired out n wouldnt go back up for a few...:facepalm:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

hit the check valve with a wrench on the pump. frozen check valve quick fix. also are you running antifreeze?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

We keep meaning to get some but I keep forgetting. I was even at the damn store right next to the store that has it :banghead:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

yo kris pick me up some too if you ever swing by the truck stop... my days off consists of paperwork for the business and paperwork for the new job i'm getting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

rabriolet said:


> I said something to Will about it and he said it should be covered under the 1yr warranty but that was it.
> 
> I don't know wtf is going on but its very irritating when I'm trying to go somewhere and the stupid compressor wont put air in the tank. I try not to mess with the switches now that it's getting cold out. I have to figure out exactly where the leak is in the rear but Im pretty sure its in the manifold but it's hard to trouble shoot when its 30 degrees outside and I don't feel like freezing my ass off spraying soapy water everywhere. Luckily in 3 more weeks the car gets put in a garage and I start daily driving my VR


 What manifold is it?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

leave your car aired up?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

msuzuki126 said:


> leave your car aired up?


 The manifold leaks it doesn't matter if I leave it aired up because it will just air out over night. 

Its the airbagit manifold. I know WHY it's doing it I just dont have time to mess with it right now. I basically need to adjust the valve and tighten the screw up/


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

So where exactly can I get some of this antifreeze? I dont know of any truck stops in RI/MA to go get some. 

Another quick question: I need to run a compressor kill switch, I'm assuming it has to be between the relay and the compressor correct? If so, this means I need to run a wire from the back of my car to the front for the switch, and back again for the compressor. Unless there is an easier way to do it. (autopilot management)


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> So where exactly can I get some of this antifreeze? I dont know of any truck stops in RI/MA to go get some.


 I know of one in Lowell, MA, but that would be a HAUL for you just for some antifreeze. 

I'll give you some at the next New England meet. That'll be soon right :laugh:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Yeah not exactly trying to go that far for antifreeze. I heard you can use alcohol as a substitute


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

SuperBacon said:


> Another quick question: I need to run a compressor kill switch, I'm assuming it has to be between the relay and the compressor correct? If so, this means I need to run a wire from the back of my car to the front for the switch, and back again for the compressor. Unless there is an easier way to do it. (autopilot management)


 I'm wondering the same thing about the kill switch install.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

just don't air out


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

d.tek said:


> just don't air out


 Some people like myself leak air overnight. My fronts don't at all but the rears will be all the way down the next day. Kinda hard to drive with the quarter panel sitting on the tire.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing about the kill switch install.


 Because I would assume if you run a switch in the wire coming from the battery, the ecu and autopilot would shut off as well. So the only thing that I can come up with is to either mount the relay somewhere under the dash and lengthen all the wires to where they need to go, or to just run a wire up to the dash and back to the compressor


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

my kill switch is joined to the wire that gives the relay its on power, 

i have a wire front the front acc power output, fused then into a switch, this then goes to a relay up back, and the compressor pressure switch is fed off this, 

i did this as once in a while my pressure switch would stick, so now i have the choice should it stick just to turn it off, and not have to run to the back and pull the wire lol :banghead:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

cuprajake said:


> my kill switch is joined to the wire that gives the relay its on power,
> 
> i have a wire front the front acc power output, fused then into a switch, this then goes to a relay up back, and the compressor pressure switch is fed off this,
> 
> i did this as once in a while my pressure switch would stick, so now i have the choice should it stick just to turn it off, and not have to run to the back and pull the wire lol :banghead:


 Then you probably can't mess with the bag pressures can you. In my case, I wouldn't be able to see the bag pressures on my autopilot because the controller gets it's power from the ecu, which gets its power from the wire coming from the battery


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

can't you wire a relay inbetween the two? 

im on manualy setup 

i mean have the digital management ecu power feed to the compressor intercepted by a relay where you can then add the switch to give out put to the compressor, or simply run a wire up front to a switch haha thinking about it


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Some people like myself leak air overnight. My fronts don't at all but the rears will be all the way down the next day. Kinda hard to drive with the quarter panel sitting on the tire.


 weak. 

then i guess get crackin' on that antifreeze.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

My kill switch is in the wire that goes to your IGNITION wire on the relay. That is the wire you want to tap into. It goes to the terminal 86 on the relay. 











And how I have it wired in for my analog gauges/controller:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

yeah I actually figured that out last night, but good info


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

im guessing the manual paddle valves dont freeze as easy as the other setups 

it was about 15 degrees this week in my town and i had my car air'd out at work today for almost 9 nine hours at a time and it doesnt have any issues going up or down


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

15 degrees here as well... windy too. mine never had any problems, but i don't dump it anymore just to keep everything safe, although i don't really want to... i'm keeping the work from the compressor at bay.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

i dump mine everytime i get to my location i dont think ive ever parked at ride height or with the car fully lifted :biggrinsanta: 

i drain my water trap every morning/night 

should i get the anitfreeze anyway ? or just keep doing what im doing


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

BTW, how do you add air brake antifreeze to the tank?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

you unscrew a fitting on one of the ports, pour in a cap full of so, clean and re-teflon the fitting, and put it back in. 

opcorn:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

blue bags said:


> you unscrew a fitting on one of the ports, pour in a cap full of so, clean and re-teflon the fitting, and put it back in.
> 
> opcorn:


 That sounds easy  
Thanks a lot.


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

my check valves freeze every morning, does antifreeze help that, since its before the traps and tank. or just knock on it try to clear it out?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

VWRedcoat said:


> my check valves freeze every morning, does antifreeze help that, since its before the traps and tank. or just knock on it try to clear it out?


 I haven't had any luck with antifreeze making it to my check valve which freezes from time to time. 

Possible preventative measures: 

Angling the check valve so any water runs out. I've tried this and haven't had much luck, but in theory it makes sense. 

WD-40 to lube the check valve. I haven't given this one a shot yet.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I need to do something about the check valve because I'm getting leak back to the connection on the head of the compressor and its draining my tank a pretty good bit over night. I hate having to run my compressor every morning to fill the tank and raise the car. I DEFINITELY need some antifreeze though, every day the car likes to be in a different position from what I left it. One day the front left drops, then maybe both rears, or maybe 1 front and 1 rear or 1 front and 2 rears.......it's getting annoying. Upside is it only has 1 month before I don't drive it anymore, then I debate on swapping it onto my jetta


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What's there to debate? Swap it over! :thumbup: 

I haven't been able to drive my car since Nov. 30th. It was hit in my apartment parking lot, so it's currently on jackstands being resurrected. Every couple of days cycle the valves.. Fill and dump a couple of times and i haven't had any sticking issues with my VU-4 manifold. It's been below freezing for the last week, even in the day time.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

so what brand is the best? Over in the S-10 forums they have a bunch that they say eat orings and such


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

What I used last winter and this upcoming winter. Poured a few ounces in last week. Did its job. If you guys are concerned about your valves frozen just leave your car aired up until you can get some sort of solution.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I don't plan on airing up or down, I'm more worried about a line freezing, bursting, and not being able to drive the car


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't think that's much of an issue if you drain your water trap(s) regularly. It seems like it would take A LOT of water in the line to cause it to burst. There are guys that daily their cars in the winter in New England and have them run outside/under the car without freezing/breaking issues. I think i remember blue bags saying he has his run under his car and he dailys that thing during the winter in Maine.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

reynolds9000 said:


> I don't think that's much of an issue if you drain your water trap(s) regularly. It seems like it would take A LOT of water in the line to cause it to burst. There are guys that daily their cars in the winter in New England and have them run outside/under the car without freezing/breaking issues. I think i remember blue bags saying he has his run under his car and he dailys that thing during the winter in Maine.


I plan to daily it in the RI winter, I wired in a compressor kill switch the other day for the winter. I would just rather be safe than sorry


----------

